# Reserve Champion Thai Laugher



## LaugherLady (Dec 13, 2007)

Hello Everyone,

I recently attended the Reading Winter Show in Lancaster Pa and had a great time. My red YC Old Dutch Capuchine was Reserve Champion out of 9 birds and one of my Thailand Laughers took Reserve Champion Rare Breeds (out of over 100 birds)! I was/am extremely thrilled at this accomplishment. The photo was taken by Link Martin.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Very big congratulations to you! Thank you for the picture of your lovely Thai Laugher. 

Terry


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

HI LAUGHERLADY, Congrats thats just great that you did so well are you a member of the RARE BREEDS CLUB? I raise Italian owls also one of the rare breeds,wish I could show my birds back east seems like there are more breeders of Italian Owls back there. Did you join the SADDLE HOMER CLUB within the last month? GEORGE


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

HI KIM, I just checked the saddle yahoo site and you are the laughing lady that join. Let them know how well you did. .GEORGE


----------



## italianbird101 (Sep 12, 2007)

Congratulations Kim, and good luck with the Saddle's. Mel


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

That is a gorgeous looking bird. WOW! Congratulations!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Congratulations!!!What a beauty!


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Wow, Kim,
That's great. Congratulations !!!
Daryl


----------



## LaugherLady (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi George,

Yes, I am a member of the Rare Breeds club and yes, I did join Saddle Homer USA. I picked up a yellow cock bird, a yellow hen, and an opal/cream hen for breeding this season. I plan to show some saddle homers on the east coast in 08/09. I will breed Laughers as well but will cut down on the pairs this season to make room for the new breed. My neighbor, Todd, is interested in capuchines so I am loaning him two of my pairs to start a program. I will breed capuchines as well but only from a couple of pairs. We'll see how it goes... kim

PS: Lou won Champion Italian Owl and of course I cannot remember his last name now...!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Congratulations! That is a beautiful pigeon with a very sweet face.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Kim,

Congratulations on your win. That is wonderful. Your bird is beautiful. Thank you for posting the picture.

Margaret


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

*Congrats!*

Hello, and Congrats on your win! Your bird is so beautiful ! Thank you for sharing with us!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Congratulations on the very nice wins!!!! Love the iridescence on those lovely neck feathers!


----------



## yellowking (Feb 25, 2008)

where do you get such rare bird...congrats to you


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Hi Kim,

Squeaks and I send our

*CONGRATULATIONS!!*

What a lovely pigeon!

_Shi & Squeaks_


----------

